# Future Arx Model Discussion



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

A similar thread on TAI forum was started awhile ago, but I though it would be cool to have a thread on HTS too. With the A5 a big hit and getting great reviews from those that have them, the A1bs are also a hit. The A3 and A2b will be coming back soon too. Now its time to start getting some more ideas about what everyone would like to see Jon bring to the Arx lineup next. 

So far Jon and some of us on the forum have brough up the idea of a new Arx A4 surround model and some Arx subwoofer models (Asub 10" XBL2) and theres even a idea floating around about an Arx Linearray model although at a much higher premium than any Arx model so far, no much info seems to be just an idea currently, so don't hold you breath about putting a deposit down.

Any ideas from the HTS community about a model you would want to see Jon add to the lineup? 


Disclaimer: Doesn't mean those models will happen or that Jon would want to design such a speaker. This is just a brainstorm idea thread.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A line array with 3" planar tweets and XBL2 woofs would be pretty cool if it were doable!


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

There is also the A6, a squarish, sealed Arx speaker with the planar tweeter and midrange from the A5 but with two 6.5" XBL^2 midwoofers. This is for on-wall or near wall placement and can be behind an AT screen for LCR duty.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes I forgot about the A6 LCRs. Might also be a great option for a center channel to use with the A5s for more output and better midrange resolution.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

tesseract said:


> A line array with 3" planar tweets and XBL2 woofs would be pretty cool if it were doable!


Jon also mentioned that a Arx line array could launch a deluxe finish(s). For those that just aren't crazy about basic black vinyl.


----------

